
Boss takes employees on Caribbean cruise -all 800 of them - codegeek
http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/27/health/company-cruise-trnd/index.html
======
pavel_lishin
I wonder if employees who can't go for some reason - children, ill relatives,
previous plans, etc. - get something else to make up for missing the trip.

